# Kaufberatung: Angelkajak mit Aufrüstungsmöglichkeit



## OutdoorDude (19. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ähnlich wie der Kollege in diesem Beitrag möchte ich ein Kajak für‘s angeln kaufen. Der Zeitpunkt ist relativ egal, also es muss nichts kurzfristiges sein. Ich überlege auch ob ich mir erstmal eins Miete um es überhaupt mal gemacht zu haben. Allerdings bin ich schon mal über mehrere Tage Kajak gefahren (ohne dabei zu angeln) und fand es sehr angenehm.

Folgende Anforderngen hätte ich:
- es muss zwangsläufig auf dem Dach vom Auto transportiert werden können
- Einsatzgebiete sind: Ostsee Küste, Schleimünde, diverse kleinere Seen
- ich gehe zu 90% auf Raubfische (primär Spinnfischen), falls das wichtig ist
- ich möchte ein Kajak wo der Tretantrieb nachrüstbar ist, damit ich am Anfang oder eben auch nur für den Transport/Reise/Spaß auch einfach paddeln kann
- alternativ wäre auch ein Elektromotor denkbar, falls man die überhaupt an ein Kajak bekommt
- ich hätte gerne genug Platz im Boot, da ich kein Catch&Release Angler bin, sondern meine Menge X fange und dann heim fahre. Einige Boote sehen jedenfalls danach aus, als wäre kein Platz für die Fang selbst
- ich fahre damit alleine, brauche also keinen zweiten Sitzplatz

Gibt es da irgendwas, was ihr aus der Praxis empfehlen könnt? Idealerweise nicht direkt das teuerste Modell jenseits der 2.000€? Alles andere steht für mich persönlich in keinem Kosten-/Nutzenverhältnis.

Alternativ bin ich auch für jeden einfachen Tipp zu haben.

Ich habe mir ein paar Modelle angeguckt. Die hoch gelobten Hobis sind preislich einfach nicht in meiner Liga. Grapper (Baracuda) oder Galaxy Kayaks (Merlin 418) schon eher. Hier passen aber offenbar keine Pedalantriebe rein.

Falls jemand aus dem Münsterland hier mitliest und vielleicht selbst eins hat oder einen guten Laden hier in der Gegend kennt, wäre das natürlich ebenfalls klasse.


Viele Grüße,
Der OutdoorDude


----------



## Yellow (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo OutdoorDude,

ich selber mache mir auch Gedanken darüber ob ich mir ein Kajak anschaffen soll!!     Kajak mit Pedalantrieb wäre sicher etwas tolles, aber der Preis ....möchte mir von  Grapper das Catfish 10 oder 12 mal anschauen.    Gehe doch mal auf YouTube und suche mal ein Video von Silent Hunter "Finde dein Kajak"   das könnte schon hilfreich sein bei der Entscheidung.

Gruß
Yellow


----------



## OutdoorDude (20. Februar 2019)

Yellow schrieb:


> Hallo OutdoorDude,
> 
> ich selber mache mir auch Gedanken darüber ob ich mir ein Kajak anschaffen soll!!     Kajak mit Pedalantrieb wäre sicher etwas tolles, aber der Preis ....möchte mir von  Grapper das Catfish 10 oder 12 mal anschauen.    Gehe doch mal auf YouTube und suche mal ein Video von Silent Hunter "Finde dein Kajak"   das könnte schon hilfreich sein bei der Entscheidung.
> 
> ...



Moin Yellow,
Bei dem Catfish 10 bin ich aktuell auch hängen geblieben. Die offiziellen Händler von Grapper sind leider eher im Süden Deutschlands vertreten. Das macht es alles etwas schwierig.

Den Kanal habe ich tatsächlich auch schon gefunden. Sehr sehr sympathischer Typ. Das erwähnte Video habe ich auch schon gesehen. Hilft mir allerdings nur bedingt. Ich kann einfach nicht einschätzen wie wichtig der Tretantrieb ist. Auf der ersten Blick würde mir das klassische Paddel reichen und dadurch auch locker 800€ sparen. Es gibt leider nur wenige wo man das nachrüsten kann und zweimal kaufen will ich auch nicht 

Grüße,
Der Dude


----------



## Yellow (21. Februar 2019)

Ich Denke das ich mir da auch noch bis zum nächsten Jahr Zeit nehmen werde mit dem Kauf.   Werde mal 2020 auf die Boot in Düsseldorf fahren....hoffe das es da den ein oder anderen Aussteller geben wird von Angelkajaks.  Möchte mir das Kajak schon gerne mal selber in echt ansehen können und nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen!!
 Kajaks um es mit dem Pedalantrieb nachzurüsten gibt es ja aber der Antrieb kostet ja auch so einiges  ( ca.1000€ )

Gruß
Yellow


----------



## OutdoorDude (21. Februar 2019)

Ich werde wohl Anfang Apeil auf die Outdoormesse in Neumünster fahren. Mal gucken wer da so vertreten ist. Effektiv würde ich schon gerne diesen Sommer eins haben, weil ich 3 Wochen am Meer sein werde. Mal gucken. Ich poste hier einfach immer wieder wie es so voran geht. Vielleicht hilft dir das auch?


----------



## bernie (21. Februar 2019)

Moin,
ich HABE das Catfish10 seit letztem Jahr, es ist mein erstes Kajak.

Ich bin restlos zufrieden mit dem Ding und meiner Meinung nach, gibt es nichts besseres für`s Geld. Andere sind 1000-1500 Euro teurer, aber nicht 1000-1500 Euro besser 
Tretantrieb halte ICH für ein MUSS.

Ich habe schon einiges umgebaut und in den nächsten Wochen werde ich noch einige neue Ideen umsetzen... never ending Story  
Das macht genau so viel Spaß wie das angeln mit so einem Teil.  

https://www.kayak-angelforum.de kann ich Euch nur empfehlen für Recherche und Hilfestellung.







Viel Spaß


----------



## OutdoorDude (21. Februar 2019)

Moin Bernie,

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Ich habe mit dem Pedalantriebsthema auch noch nicht abgeschlossen, tendiere aber aktuell noch zum Paddel. In dem Kayak-Forum habe ich mich auch noch angemeldet. Bei den Beträgen den so ein Gefährt kostet überlegt man ja dann doch lieber einmal zu viel als sich zu ärgern.

Und man man, du hast auch schon gut was dran gebaut. Was mich ja interessiert: wie kommt man an die Fläche hinter dem Sitz? Ich sehe da so oft Klappkörbe und Eimer, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man da auf dem Wasser geschiet dran kommt. Ist es echt so stabil das man sich hinstellt oder auf den Sitz kniet und da hinten in Kisten rum wühlt? Und wo lässt du bei deinem den Fang? Vorne in der Luke?

Grüße, der dude


----------



## .Capricornus. (21. Februar 2019)

Moin dude,
es gibt von wilderness systems ein neues Modell (Radar 115 / Radar 135) wo man einen Pedalantrieb nachrüsten kann.

Ein Laden "nähe Münsterland"  wäre Sport Schröer in Unna - alteingesessener Wassersportladen aber ohne Kennt-
nisse aus dem Angelbereich, evtl. aber interessant um mal zu schauen und die leihen auch Kajaks für Probefahrten an
Kaufinteressenten aus.

Für ausreichenden Stauraum solltest Du ein Modell ab 13,5 ft nehmen, darunter ist alles recht beengt.

Sollte ich demnächst mal etwas Zeit haben, stelle ich hier mal Fotos von einem Kajak ein, welches ich mit einem eMotor 
ausgerüstet habe - funktioniert ausgezeichnet, ist in wenigen Minuten ausgerüstet und es muss nicht ein Loch in den Rumpf
gebohrt werden.

Gruss

https://www.wildernesssystems.com/eu/de/node/867
https://www.wildernesssystems.com/eu/de/kayaks/commander-140-angler
https://www.sport-schroeer.de/online-shop/boote/kajaks/angelkajaks/?p=1


----------



## OutdoorDude (21. Februar 2019)

Nabend Capricornus,

Danke für deine Links. Die Radar Reihe sieht ganz interessant aus. Leider ist das preislich schon echt ne Hausnummer bzw. gibt‘s für das Geld auch das Catfish 10. Ich behalte es aber mal im Auge. Der Shop in Unna ist ja auch machbar. Dickes Danke dafür 

Grüße


----------



## Salmonidenangler (21. Februar 2019)

Moin, die Videos vom Udo (Silent Hunter) wollte ich auch grade in den Raum werfen. Schau dir da mal das zum Vorteil von Tretkajaks gegenüber Ruderbooten an. Viele Punkte der Ruderboote treffen auch auf gepaddelte Kajaks zu. Ich nutze selber kein Kajak (hier leider verboten), aber von allen die eins haben, höre ich immer, dass gerade der Tretantrieb den großen Vorteil ausmacht. Sehr viel leiser, unanstrengender als Paddel. Was machst mit Paddel bei einem Fisch der dir die Schnur abzuziehen droht bzw. du willst einfach aus einem anderen (da gibt's viele) Grund hinterher? Mit Treter kein Problem. Was machst bei Wellen/Strömung und Rute in der Hand ? Ist also auch eine Frage der Sicherheit, außerdem ist so ein Paddel auf einem Angelkajak mit mehreren Ruten, Geber etc. recht störend. Und nochmals: Das Treten ist im Gegensatz zum Paddeln (da tun die Arme bei Wellen weh!) sehr entspannt, kann man nicht oft genug hervorheben. Sit-on-Top dürfte aus Sicherheitsgründen vor Sit-in Kajak gehen. 

LG

Nils


----------



## .Capricornus. (21. Februar 2019)

'n Abend Dude,
nichts zu danken, aber noch etwas ganz wichtiges - fahr unter keinen Umständen alleine auf die Ostsee,
da ist vor Jahren mal jemand bei der ersten Ausfahrt tödlich verunglückt. (Wind, Welle, gekentert, kaltes Wasser...)

Auf der Ostsee muss das Kajak im Grunde genommen auch andere Kriterien erfüllen als z.B. auf dem Möhnesee -
zum Paddeln sollte das ein kraftsparend zu bewegendes Boot sein (nicht zu breit) und auf der Ostsee wäre ein Pedal-
antrieb von grossem Vorteil. (eMotor würde ICH in dem Umfeld auch nicht empfehlen)

Melde Dich mal bei dem kayak-angelforum.de an, wie Bernie empfahl - da sind viele, die auf der Ostsee fahren und 
Dich gerne mal mitnehmen.

Hier auch mal Kontakt aufnehmen: www.elbe-kajak.de / Sven Halletz

Gruss


----------



## OutdoorDude (22. Februar 2019)

Keine Sorge. Wenn es dieses Jahr noch klappt, würde ich es eh erst im Sommer testen und dann habe ich vor zuerst mal ein paar Stündchen in Ufernöhe (<50m) nur zu paddeln und zu kentern, um damit warm zu werden. Später will ich dann weiter draußen im Trockenanzug unterwegs sein und natürlich immer mit Funk. Effektiv werde ich aber wohl kaum alleine raus fahren bzw. kenne ich da auch einige Schlauchbootangler mit denen man sich draußen dann treffen kann 

Aber ein sehr guter und wichtiger Einwand von dir.

Zum Thema Tretantrieb: Praktisch ist es sicherlich, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich es persönlich brauche. Dazu fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung wie schnell man via Paddel fahren kann und wie schnell man ermüdet. Ich werde da einfach ein paar Probefahrten machen müssen.

Dass das Kajak andere Anforderungen wie eines für Seen und Kanäle hat ist logisch und ich würde mich auch immer an der schlechtesten Bedingung - also das offene Meer inkl. Wellengang - orientieren. Ergo wäre das definitiv ein langes Kajak und nicht zu breit. Das sind laut meiner Recherche die wichtigsten Eigenschaften für ein Seekajak.


----------



## Dingsi (8. März 2019)

Hast du dir mal die Kajaks von Galaxy angeschaut? Moderater Preis inkl. Tretantrieb. Fahre jetzt seit 1 Jahr das https://www.de.galaxykayaks.eu/de/angelkajak/601-wahoo-s.html.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden und nutze den Tretantrieb. Die Frage ob Antrieb oder nicht ist ganz einfach zu beantworten: DEFINITIV JA! Du hast beide Hände frei was ein unschätzbarer Vorteil ist, kommst relativ entspannt von A nach B und kannst dich sehr gut auf das Angeln konzentrieren.

Mach dir ne Liste was das Kajak können soll und suche dann erst ein passendes raus. Wichtig auch mal probesitzen.

Der Verweis aufs Kajak Forum ist auch nicht verkehrt. Hab mich da auch erst mal schlau gelesen.


----------



## OutdoorDude (8. März 2019)

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Ich habe seit Mittwoch das Galaxy Marlin. Leider konnte ich es noch nicht ausprobieren, aber ich bin guter Dinge. War viel hin und her und habe mich dann am Ende für das gebrauchte Marlin entschieden, weil ich so günstig reinschnuppern kann und dann ggf. später ein Upgrade auf was größeres vornehmen kann. Die Jungs im Kajakforum haben mir da gut geholfen


----------

